# Now Now The UK Taxman Targets Overseas



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you a UK resident who owns property abroad? HM Revenue & Customs (HMRC) has announced its latest tax evasion crackdown, and this time the focus is on taxpayers who own property abroad. If you are a higher rate UK taxpayer, you could be affected if you own a holiday home, investment property or land outside the UK.


http://www.blevinsfranks.com/EN/new...Most Popular Website Articles - DECEMBER 2011


----------

